# Jayco Jay Flight Vs. Keystone Outback



## nicdem (Oct 19, 2016)

Hello,

I am new to the forum and could use some help please. I have had 4 previous Jaycos, the most recent being a 2008 model year. We decided to buy a brand new camper this year, and factory ordered a 2016 Jayco Jay Flight 26BH.

I'm not unrealistic, I expect there to be minor issues with a new camper. Trim that pops out, wiring brackets that are loose, shower curtain screws that come out, all of which has happened. However, in addition to the minor issues, we have had some serious, and downright dangerous ones. Using our charging port would cause the TV power antenna to stop working, then the charging port stopped working all together. Our water pump leaked from day one, and finally had to be replaced after 3 attempts to fix it. There is a brown fluid leaking from the refrigerator that the dealership has not been able to identify or find the source. And the worst, our gas water heater started on fire while my children were sleeping in the bunks just above it. The cause of the fire was due to a combination of a missing gas coupler and someone leaving the manual near the ignitor.

We are so disheartened. The dealership has fixed some of the problems, but I have reached out to Jayco customer service directly, an no response! We saved for this f or quite some time. Our family loves to camp, especially our 13 year old son who is autistic. We were so excited about our purchase, but every time we use our camper, there's another issue. I don't know if we just got a lemon, or if the quality of Jayco has declined this much. Either way, there is no excuse for Jayco's lack of response.

So long story short, we are thinking about cutting our losses and trading in for an 2017 Keystone Outback 293UBH. We do not want to go through this again. Any input on this model vs. The Jayco Jay flight would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

First of all welcome to Outbackers, and sorry to hear about the misfortunes with your Jayco. Everything Robert said is true. I just want to add to that based on what I know since I live and work in the RV capital. Although I do not have an RV related job, I do know many who do and have worked in the RV industry. I believe the production date has a factor on quality. RV sales slow down in late summer through early winter, thus production slows. After the holidays, production ramps up to prepare for spring sales. RV factories typically run at full production late winter through mid summer, so the assembly workers are under much more pressure during these months to keep up with the production pace. I've owned two Outbacks, the first had a build date in early December, our current Outback has a build date in late October. Other then the few minor interior cosmetic issues, I've had no problems with both. With that being said, it doesn't mean if you buy an RV with a build date in the fall you won't have any issues. I'm just saying your odds of getting relatively problem free RV is better if buy one with a production date from late summer through early winter.

Todd


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

ob277rl said:


> .... An esteemed member here on Outbackers is Oregon_Camper he has a PDI (pre delivery inspection) listed in his signature that you can download.


LOL...not so sure about the "esteemed" part, but I'll take the complement. 

Agree on giving the PDI to the dealer, it is LONG. If done right it will take you about 4 hours. Don't take kids...give them to grandparents for the day. While kids are excited about a new trailer (who wouldn't be?) they can get in the way and make you feel rushed to complete the inspection.

Grab from my signature below...


----------

